# Trying to run Debug Win32 but I am having an issue with main window



## gskrills (Jul 15, 2014)

I am using VS Express 2013 and trying to debug OBS-All after a clean build and I get this as the main screen:





Also when I try to preview (where the preview button should be) I get the error CreateVertexShaderFromFile: Couldn't open shaders/DrawTexture.vShader: 3. I assume I am having a problem loading resources, any idea for a fix?


----------



## Jim (Jul 15, 2014)

You have to set your working directory to 'rundir'.


----------

